

Business People: Stop falling for "founders have to code" - michaeldhopkins
http://michaeldhopkins.posterous.com/business-people-stop-falling-for-founders-cod

======
arohner
Wrong, but in an interesting way.

The number one myth about business people is they know how to build a
business. No MBA will prepare you for the actual experience of turning nothing
into a profitable machine.

Programmers don't know how to build businesses either, but they do know how to
build something that might turn into a business.

That doesn't mean business people are worthless; all successful startups
combine business knowledge and software knowledge. But in 2011, software
ability cannot be outsourced in a startup. Increasingly, software can't be
outsourced from any business.

The issue is, non-technical founders don't know what is easy and what is hard.
They don't have all of the information necessary to make decisions about what
does or does not go into a software business.

~~~
entangld
_Programmers don't know how to build businesses either, but they do know how
to build something that might turn into a business._

You're equating all business people with MBA's. That's like saying anyone with
a CS degree knows how to code.

The article has a point. If you read Innovator's Solution or Peter Drucker
books or look at Apple's business philosophy there's a lot to knowing what
works with people and businesses. I've done B2B sales before and it wasn't
anything like I thought it would be.

Those books and Apple illustrate the benefits of building around a marketing
focus (customer experience). I can't say most technical founders with projects
that I've met do that. Some projects are intensely personal ones built around
a technology (insert API) instead of a problem potential customers are having.

------
kerryfalk
Are there any examples of successful companies where the founders aren't
flexible enough to expand their knowledge of the other disciplines?

I'm not convinced that a successful team can be built upon a founding team
with a technical founder that doesn't understand some sales/marketing and a
sales/marketing founder that doesn't understand some code/tech.

For that reason I think this post is marching down the wrong path and is just
as wrong as one which would state: "Technical People: Stop falling for
'founders have to sell'".

Obviously both need to be done as they're both pretty critical tasks. Someone
on the founding team has to take ownership of each and to function as a team
they can't operate in silos.

------
T-R
Without making a judgement on anyone's business skills, this just comes down
to cost. If a business person can get a good programmer to build his idea, all
the power to him, but hiring a poor programmer isn't likely to be much better
than learning to build it himself, and would likely cost a decent bit more
time and money. Someone who doesn't program starts with the disadvantage of
having to rely on someone else from the get-go, and until there's at least a
prototype, executing on the business side of things is likely to be pretty
tough. Sure, it can be done, but why choose to give yourself that
disadvantage?

------
bslatkin
Obviously a joke, but awesome.

"The programmer has a huge advantage now because he has delayed his
competition by convincing them to learn an unfamiliar skill before breaking
ground."

Love it.

------
coreyrecvlohe
This is wrong. Business people are trained to drive efficiencies within mature
markets and established models. Founders are about discovering markets, which
means adapting at light speed to new contingencies, knowing the code front and
back, and being able to learn fast. If you're an MBA, by all means jump into
the commanding heights and do your thing, but otherwise, hackers have to be
the core.

------
staunch
No one says that all founders must code. The most anyone says is that the
founding team must _include_ a programmer.

------
abyssknight
Founders have to sell. ;)

Seriously, the code, methodology, and everything else comes second. Execution,
which drives the sale, comes first. If you can convince your salespeople of
how great the product is, then you're gold. Its a lot easier to sell something
you know to be a better product than its competition.

------
nwp
For the first six months or so of a startup's lifecycle, it's all about
building a product. If you can't build a product, you're overhead at best and
a distraction at worse.

------
ordinathorreur
Perhaps we should stop labelling people coders and business people; that might
be helpful.

